# Positive Experience Dealing With Shimano Warranty Directly



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Just wanted to relay a positive experience I had dealing with Shimano warranty directly (i.e., not through a bike shop.) I called them and was informed that you can fill out a warranty form outlining the problem you are having and send the part(s) into their Irvine, CA facility. If they don't send you a new one they'll mail back your old part(s). I spent $5 to mail in my failing 5700 right shifter. A week later I received a brand new replacement shifter in the mail. The warranty form and mailing address are listed on the Shimano website.


----------

